# iPad Blanc...



## Cocodu31840 (11 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 
J'ai acheter un ipad Blanc 64Go Wifi + 3G le jour de la sortie, Blanc, juste car je trouvais les photos vraiment plus joli quand l'iPad est blanc sur le site de Apple, cependant, je me pose une question, qui me tracasse même...

J'avais un MacBook Blanc, mais je n'ai pas supporter de le voir se rayer et puis devenir jaune, je m'inquiète fortement pour mon iPad 2 maintenant malgré que le "blanc" soit sous le verre.

Je voudrai savoir quels sont vos avis, et si certains on déjà eu des problème ...

Merci


----------



## Sonny972 (11 Mai 2011)

En gros, tu nous demande si nous avons eu des problèmes de vieillesse avec des appareils âgées d'un mois pour la plus part d'entre nous, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Cocodu31840 (11 Mai 2011)

pas forcément, votre avis général...


et puis, en un mois, mon macbook commençais déjà à montrer un petit signe ... 
Il peu toujours avoir un environnement (tabac, pas de housse...) qui peu accélérer le processus, donc si quelques uns ont eux des petits soucis, je suis intéressé...


----------



## worldice (11 Mai 2011)

Vu le temps qu'Apple à mis avant de lancer l'iPhone 4 blanc, à mon avis leur couleur est au point !


----------

